# Horden Gilde Kernferkel auf Perenolde such Verstärkung ^^



## Kittecat1987 (29. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

um kurz einmal unsere Gilde die Kernferkel vorzustellen, die Kernferkel spielen nun seit dem 25.04.2009 auf Hordenseite des Servers Perenolde, die meisten kennen uns warscheinlich noch unter dem Name "Myrmidonen" welche zu einer der ältesten Gilden auf Hordenseite zählte, leider mussten wir uns damals aus administratorischen Gründen neugründen und so kam es zu den Kernferkelm.
Wir sind eine Gilde in der der Spaß immer versucht im Vordergrund zu stehen, aber dennoch es anstrebt auf dem aktuellen Content erfolgreich zu sein.

Teamspeak, Homepage sowie eine gut ausgestatte Gildenbank sind natürlich vorhanden.

Boss Stand:

Obsi/Ony 10/25: Clear  
Naxx 10/25: Clear  
Ulduar 10: 13/14  
Ulduar 25: 7/14
PdK 10: Clear  
PdoK 10: 0/4
PdK 25: Clear
ICC 10: 4/4 
ICC 25: 1/4

Unsere Anforderungen an dich, Freundlichkeit steht hier an erster Stelle, Kompetenz und Teamfähigkeit ist auch ein wichtiger Punkt einzelgänger sind eher ungern gesehen ^^Zuverlässigkeit ist in meinen Augen keine Frage ^^  dein Itemlvl Druchschnitt sollte ca bei 232 liegen oder besser ^^ was natürlich durch die neuen Hc Instanzen  kein thema mehr sein sollte.
Teamspeak sowie einen Raidfähigen Rechner und Internetleitung solltest du natürlich mitbringen.

WAs wir suchen ?

Heiler: 1 Pala Heal 1 Dudu Heal und 1 Priester Heal 
Range DD´s: Ele Shami, Schadow Priester, 
Melees DD´s: Verstärker Shami

Unsere Raidzeiten Belaufen sich auf 1-4 Tage nach belieben und lusten 

Montag 19:00 uhr
Mittwoch 19:00 uhr
Donnerstag 19:00 uhr 
Sonntag 19:00 uhr

in der Regel bis 22:00 Uhr nach belieben und lusten der momentanen Gruppe auch länger
Teilnahme am Raid ist wie gesacht keine Pflicht aber da wir ein paar Raidmember suchen wird dies natürlich eine Kriterum zur aufnahme sein xD

Hat dieser Post euer intrese gewegt, schaut gerne auf www.Kernferkel.de vorbei und bewerbt euch.
Hat euch dieser Post euch Post nich gefallen könnt ihr mir gerne via PM euer Feedback posten ^^ 

Zum Schluss 
So Far Kitte
Offizier der Kernferkel


----------



## Kittecat1987 (4. Januar 2010)

/ pusch


----------

